
Show HN: NumPop, a small mathematical puzzle game - Pete_D
https://petedeas.co.uk/numpop.html
======
CarolineW
I scored 99 - not clear how the numbers that appear after a "pop" can be
predicted, so there doesn't appear to be much strategy.

Even so, a fun few minutes. Did anyone beat 99?

 _Edit: OK, now I can see how the number changes work, and I scored 129.
Anyone beat that?_

 _Edit 2: Now 147 - I should stop this and get back to work._

 _Edit 3: Now 152 ..._

 _Edit 4: OK, 178, now I 'm stopping._

~~~
madcaptenor
297.

~~~
chch
Probably no one is checking results here anymore, but I got 486. Wish I knew
how many total turns it took!

~~~
Pete_D
Wow! I don't think I've ever got _close_ to that.

When I was first toying with the concept, I wrote a C implementation and tried
a depth-first-search AI to see what kinds of scores were possible. As I
remember it, it would get 400+ scores on good runs. The best it got was over
4000, but that must have been with an extremely lucky sequence of numbers.

~~~
pbiggar
896 on my last one. Maybe the 4th game I played.

------
kseistrup
Nice and addictive. Would be nice with a personal scoreboard.

------
sleiman
Simple super fun!

